# Fahrrad rutscht beim Downhill



## Hampy90 (22. März 2012)

Hey, 

Ich fahre ein AMS 125 aus dem Jahre 2010 mit ner Formula RX sowie vorne und hinten 2,25er Nobby Nics. Ich habe regelmäßig das Problem dass ich bei unbefestigten steilen downhillpassagen ins Rutschen komme und das Fahrrad auch wenn ich es drauf anlegen würde nicht zum stoppen bekomme. Das heißt die Räder blockieren zwar jedoch mindere ich nicht mein Tempo das das Fahrrad einfach weiterrutscht. 

Ich bin relativ ratlos und denke dass eventuell die Reifen das Problem sind. Wäre ein wechsel empfehlenswert und evtl sogar ein upgrade von 2,25 auf 2,4 ? 

Hoffentlich kann mir wer helfen


----------



## thomas79 (22. März 2012)

Ab einer gewissen Neigung muss man je nach Untergrund damit leben, nicht mehr ohne weiteres stehen bleiben zu können. Dann die Räder bis kurz vorm dem Blockieren abbremsen. Blockierende Räder sind da extrem ungünstig.
Andere Reifen helfen da natürlich ein bißchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hirschwgt (22. März 2012)

eventuell zu viel Druck im Reifen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=525774


----------



## thomas79 (22. März 2012)

Stimmt, ganz wichtiger Faktor!

Rutschen beide Räder?


----------



## Hampy90 (22. März 2012)

Ja, beide Räder rutschen gleichermaßen, jedoch ist es mir bis jetzt nur negativ beim vorderrad aufgefallen weil ich dort des öfteren wegrutsche fallsdas blockiert... :/


----------



## Hampy90 (22. März 2012)

Achja ich fahre übrigens mit knapp 2,5bar vorne und hinten ...


----------



## mastervier (22. März 2012)

Vielleicht hilft es wenn du dein Gewicht mehr nach vorne verlagerst. Wichtig ist dabei immer den Körperschwerpunkt tief zu halten.


----------



## Cube99 (22. März 2012)

Ich würd mal sagen 2,5 bar ist ein bisschen viel...


----------



## thomas79 (22. März 2012)

Wieso, 2,5 bar vorne und hinten macht 1,25 bar pro Reifen, passt doch


----------



## Hirschwgt (23. März 2012)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Ich würd mal sagen 2,5 bar ist ein bisschen viel...



Find ich auch, nimm die Tabelle und Versuchs mal am Wochenende


----------



## freeridealex (23. März 2012)

Ich denke, dass Dein Problem die Schwerpunktverlagerung nach hinten beim Downhill ist. Die meisten fahren mit dem A....h auf dem Hinterreifen wenns mal steil wird. Natürlich musst Du hinter den Sattel, aber versuch mal mit angewinkelten Armen (=tiefer Schwerpunkt), abgesenktem Sattel (=mehr Bewegungsfreiheit) und nicht zu weit zurückverlagertem Hintern. Ausserdem fahr so eine Sektion erstmal langsamer an und wenns klappt dann die Geschwindigkeit erhöhen. Weniger Luftdruck (1,8 - 2,2 bar je nach Gewicht) macht sich sicherlich auch positiv bemerkbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (23. März 2012)

Hampy90 schrieb:


> ...bei unbefestigten steilen downhillpassagen ...


Darunter stelle ich mir einen brökeligen Abhang vor, sprich die Reifen finden auf dem losen Untergrund keinen Halt, da dieser nachgibt und mit den Reifen wegrutscht.
Das ist dann keine Frage von Material, Fahrtechnik oder Reifendruck, sondern schlichtweg Naturgesetz.

Ab einem gewissen Gefälle kann man nunmal nicht mehr zum stehen kommen. Da hilft nur eine möglichst kontrollierte Abfahrt.


----------



## Anselm_X (23. März 2012)

Hier mein Tipp:
1. Fahrtechnikkurs machen (das ist ernst gemeint und soll nicht überheblich klingen).
2. Richtige Reifen montieren. Der Nobby Nic ist ein XC-Reifen, der für Downhill weder geeignet noch freigegeben ist. Versuche es mal mit dem Fat Albert (vorne mindestens Trail Star Mischung), besser noch Maxxis Highroller/Minion oder ähnlich.
3. Richtigen Reifenluftdruck (max. 2.0 bar, am besten mit Luftdruckprüfer arbeiten, die Manometer von Pumpen sind ziemlich ungenau).
4. Gabel korrekt abstimmen, ruhig mal mit der Low Speed Druckstufe spielen.
5. Steilstücke nicht zu langsam fahren, dann blockieren die Bremsen auch nicht so schnell.

Hope this helps,
Anselm


----------



## wheaty (23. März 2012)

Hier kannst du den richtigen Druck für deine reifen ablesen :
 Reifendrucktabelle

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/904963


----------



## walter021 (23. März 2012)

tu statt den nobbys baron 2,3 drauf (nicht mehr als 2bar), dürfte abhilfe schaffen


----------



## Hampy90 (23. März 2012)

Wow, danke für die vielen Antworten und Tipps, 

Ich habe mich nun dazu entschieden mir erstmal ein paar neue Reifen zu gönnen, da mein hinterer Nobby sowieso schon relativ abgenutzt ist. Ausserdem werde ich mit weniger Druck versuchen sowie mich auch malk nach nem Fahrtechniktraining umsehen ( die Brain Lopes Bibel liegt bereits unterm Kopfkissen  ). 

Bezüglich der Reifen schwanke ich sehr zwischen den Minions ( zu hoher Rollwiderstand ) und den Fat Alberts..., obwohl ich für mein AMS eher zu den Alberts tendiere da ich auch abundzu mal ne längere Tour fahre. 

Eine Frage hätte ich noch, derweilen fahre ich wie gesagt auf 2,25er Nobbys, denkt ihr auf meine Sunringle Ryde XMB Felgen passen auch 2,4er Fat Alberts oder kriege ich dann dort Rahmen oder Gabelprobleme ?

Danke ihr seid echt spitze


----------



## d-lo (23. März 2012)

Als Alternative vielleicht Maxxis Ardent? Finde den Rollwiderstand niedriger als bei den Fat Alberts bei gleichzeitig besserem Grip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hampy90 (23. März 2012)

Hm der Ardent wäre auch noch ne alternative oder der Conti Rubberqueen :/ Oh man ich bin überfragt, hat einer Erfahrungen bezüglich meiner Frage ob 2,25 bzw 2,4 in mein 16 Zoll AMS passen ?

Und meint ihr es reicht wenn ich mir auf mein Vorderrad en high-grip-Mantel aufzieh und auf dem Hinterrad bei etwas weniger Rollwiderstand bleibe z.B. en Nobby ?


----------



## wanderer1219 (23. März 2012)

Wenn es so steil ist und der Untergrund so locker, dass du auf jeden Fall rutschen wirst, ist es meist auch nicht sinnvoll, die Räder zu blockieren. Vorne auf keinen Fall. Hinten kann es sinnvoll sein oder großen Spaß machen. Das kann man ohne die Strecke, Untergrund und deine Geschwindigkeit nicht sagen.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch erst mal nur vorn den Fat Albert montieren. Das wird mit Sicherheit schon viel bringen.

Edit: Mist zu langsam. Ich würde tippen, dass der Fat Albert durch die Gabel passt. Du findest aber bestimmt irgendwo hier jemand der mal gemessen hat, wie breit der ist.


----------



## walter021 (23. März 2012)

wieso nicht der baron 2,3?

steckt alle vorher genannten reifen locker in die tasche und ist auch nicht schwerer bez sogar leichter als nen ardent oder rubber queen

zwischen den nobbys und nem fat albert ist eh kaum unterschied


----------



## Dr_Stone (23. März 2012)

Hirschwgt schrieb:


> eventuell zu viel Druck im Reifen...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=525774



*Die Tabelle kann man nicht als Referenz verwenden, weil der Druck "extrem stark" von der Felgenbreite bzw. Maulweite abhängig ist.*
Steht zwar im Artikel, kann man aber nie zu oft fett schreiben.  Zusätzlich sind sogar Anfänger mit diesen Daten überfordert.
*Ein Fahrer mit 65kg und einem Reifen mit 2.4 Zoll könnte nie mit 1,35 Bar fahren, wenn die Maulweite nur 17 -21 mm beträgt, wie es extrem oft vorkommt. Mögliche Lebensgefahr!*
Dieser Druck bezieht sich eher auf eine Felge mit ungefähr 29mm Maulweite oder vorsichtiger und langsamer fahrweiße.

@Hampy90: Welche Maulweite hat Deine Felge?


----------



## Trail-Max (23. März 2012)

Das prob liegt definitv bei den Reifen. Ich habe in der letzten Saison die gleichen Rutsch-Abenteuer mit verschiedenen Schwalbereifen erlebt. Einmal der RoRo und dann noch der Albert. Ich finde die Gummimischung viel zu hölzern und mit wenig gripp. Habe dann mit Conti MKII, nur in der günstigen Basic Mischung experimentiert, und die haden mir die Augen geöffnet. Mehr Gripp und viel mehr Sicherheit. man kann An steilen Rampen problemlos die Bremse dosieren, ohne daß die Räder blockieren.
 Im übrigem fahre ich vorne und hinten 2,0bar.

An steilen Abfahrten geht man mit dem Gewicht nicht über das Vorderrad, sondern hinter den Sattel.


----------



## Dr_Stone (23. März 2012)

Trail-Max schrieb:


> Das prob liegt definitv bei den Reifen. Ich habe in der letzten Saison die gleichen Rutsch-Abenteuer mit verschiedenen Schwalbereifen erlebt. Einmal der RoRo und dann noch der Albert. Ich finde die Gummimischung viel zu hÃ¶lzern und mit wenig gripp. Habe dann mit Conti MKII, nur in der gÃ¼nstigen Basic Mischung experimentiert, und die haden mir die Augen geÃ¶ffnet. Mehr Gripp und viel mehr Sicherheit. man kann An steilen Rampen problemlos die Bremse dosieren, ohne daÃ die RÃ¤der blockieren.
> Im Ã¼brigem fahre ich vorne und hinten 2,0bar.
> 
> An steilen Abfahrten geht man mit dem Gewicht nicht Ã¼ber das Vorderrad, sondern hinter den Sattel.



Ohne Maulweite und Reifenbreite wÃ¼rde deine Aussage nicht mal als Referenz herhalten - nicht mal der Druck. 
Ãbrigens bauen die Contis auch schmÃ¤ler. Das fÃ¼hrt dazu, dass der Reifen nicht mehr zu BallonfÃ¶rmig ist - und mehr AuflageflÃ¤che besitzt.
EDIT: Ich weiss â¦ ist ein schwieriges und kompliziertes Thema. Daher bitte nicht hauen.


----------



## Trail-Max (23. März 2012)

In diesem fall würde ich dir empfehlen dich an deiner Maulweite festzuklammern, aber ich brauche nach 20jahren MTB fahren kein bike bravo Technik daten Theorie, sonderrn ich hab ein - wie man ich der Formel1 sagt - Popometer. Das sagt mir persönlich mehr

Aber : Mavic Crossride
Conti REifen: 2.2 Breite


----------



## Dr_Stone (23. März 2012)

Trail-Max schrieb:


> In diesem fall würde ich dir empfehlen dich an deiner Maulweite festzuklammern, aber ich brauche nach 20jahren MTB fahren kein bike bravo Technik daten Theorie, sonderrn ich hab ein - wie man ich der Formel1 sagt - Popometer. Das sagt mir persönlich mehr.



Wer sprich hier von einer Theorie aus Bike-Magazinen? Gab's da überhaupt schon mal ein Thema über Maulweiten?
Wer klammert sich hier überhaupt an die Maulweite? Der Reifen muss nun mal zur Felge passen!
Fachwissen würde sich anders anhören.


----------



## tmf_superhero (23. März 2012)

Wie ich heute feststellen musste...

Auf Downhillpassagen mit verblockten Steinpassagen laufen lassen.

Dann kommt alles von alleine.

Ein Fahrtechnikkurs wie manche ihn hier ansprechen ist nie verkehrt.
Mir haben z.B. 2 Stück sehr geholfen.

Aber wenn es wirklich an den Reifen liegt, dann wechsle sie.


----------



## Anselm_X (23. März 2012)

Oh Mann Trail-Max, Du disqualifizierst Dich in einem Beitrag gleich zwei Mal. Und glaub mir: In der Formel 1 geht heutzutage per "Popometer" aber rein gar nichts mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Max (23. März 2012)

Also dann mal alles von vorne.

Bei einem Eigengewicht von 74kg fahre ich immer alle Reifen mit einem Reifendruck von 2,0bar. Bietet für meine Verhältnisse den besten kompromiss aus Gripp und Komfort.
Gefahren bin ich immer mit meinen Mavic Crossride laufrädern.
Alles in 26 Zoll.

Getestet habe ich folgenge Reifen jeweils als Satz, d.h. Vorne und hinten.

1. Schwalbe Albert Performance in 2.25
2. Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evo in 2.25
3. Conti Mountainking BasicMischung, faltbar in 2,2
4. Conti X-King BasicMischung, faltbar in 2,2

Wie bereits in meiner ersten Antwort erwähnt, habe ich an steilen Rampen genau wie vom TE erklärt das problem das bei den Schwalbereifen die Dosierbarkeit sehr schlecht war. Wenn ich also wie von anderen Reifen gewohnt, abfahren will, blockieren die Reifen sehr schnell, weil sie einfach keine spürbare Verbindung zum Boden haben.
Deshalb meine Ansicht, das diese Gummimischungen sich eher hölzern fahren.
Bei den Contis ist genau dies möglich. Auserdem ist hier die Seitenfürung besser.
Ich selbst bin beim MK hängen geblieben, weil er mir auf den Trails noch mehr Sicherheit gibt. Er hat ein tieferes Profil und höhere Schulterstollen als der X-King.

Ok?

Sorry nochmals


----------



## Dr_Stone (23. März 2012)

*Thema Mavic Crossride* (Maulweite 17-19mm)

Ich sag nur so viel: Vorher fuhr ich meine Fat Albert 2.4 mit einer Maulweite von 17mm. Ja, 17mm (für alle die breite Felgen fahren und es nicht glauben)!  Heute fahre ich diese mit 29mm. Und was wird wohl der Unterschied sein? Genau. Brutal, enorm größerer Grip, mehr Dämpfung und einen Rollwiderstand der seines Gleichen sucht. Und nein, der Grip hängt nicht nur vom Gummi ab.




l.schleicher schrieb:


> Hi!
> *Fahre hinten RQ 2.2 auf Spank Spike Felge (29.5 mm innen).* Meine meinung ist - (fast) Perfekte Kombination fur Trail-AM.
> Reifenbreite ist 60.3 mm, im Stollenbereich bischen weniger (habe meine kombo auf reifenbreiteDB hochgeladen). Gute Kompromiss zwischen Breite, Gewicht und grip.
> PS: für Vorne warte auf Baron mit BCC und UST auch mit Spike Felge.


----------



## Anselm_X (24. März 2012)

@Trail-Max: Ok, alles klar - Peace 

Ich will und wollte hier jetzt nicht die x-te Reifendiskussion starten, deshalb beschränke ich mich nur noch auf den folgenden Tipp.
Jeder der sich für die Physik hinter Laufrädern interessiert und des Englischen mächtig ist, findet im u.g. Link einen sehr aufschlussreichen Grundsatzartikel. Zwar geht es in erster Linie um Tubeless-Reifen, die physikalischen Gesetzmäßigkeiten gelten aber 1:1 für Schlauchreifen.
Und wie Dr_Stone schon geschrieben hat: In der Praxis macht sich das durchaus bemerkbar, besonders dann, wenn man ab und zu im "Grenzbereich" unterwegs ist. Auf der Forstautobahn ist dagegen erstmal kein großer Unterschied zu merken. Deshalb kommt es hier im Forum gerne zu Meinungskriegen und Missverständnissen.

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Tech-Tuesday--Wider-Rims-Are-Better-and-Why-Tubeless-Tires-Burp-.html

Grundsätzliches über Rollwiderstand:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/expertentipps/alles-ueber-rollwiderstand.35972.2.htm


----------



## Onkel Manuel (24. März 2012)

Stellt euch mal vor: Beim Automobil fährt man schon seit fast 100 Jahren Tubeless...


----------



## jan84 (26. März 2012)

Und guck dir beim Automobil mal die Reifen-/Laufflächenbreite vs. der felgenbreite an .


----------



## Dr_Stone (26. März 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> und guck dir beim automobil mal die reifen-/laufflächenbreite vs. Der felgenbreite an .


----------



## oBATMANo (27. März 2012)

naja, man kann nicht wirklich ein Auto mit einem Radl vergleichen. Da spielt ja auch die Traglast eine wichtige Rolle.

Extrem breite Felgen braucht man nicht wirklich. Standardfelge beim Downhillfahren, Mavic EX721, hat eine Innenbreite von 21mm ebenso die Deemax Ultimate Laufräder. Normale Deemax haben eine ID von 25 mm.
Reicht auch für Reifen wie 2.5er Maxxis oder 2.5er Conti vollkommen aus.

Natürlich sollte man bedenken, dass ein 2.35 Fat Albert oder 2.4er Nobby Nic so breit wei ein 2.5er Maxxis ist. Da kann es auf einer 19mm Felge schon etwas schwammig werden. Liegt aber auch an der dünnen Karkasse.


----------



## Dr_Stone (27. März 2012)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Extrem breite Felgen braucht man nicht wirklich. Standardfelge beim Downhillfahren, Mavic EX721, hat eine Innenbreite von 21mm ebenso â¦



Kann man sich das vorstellen? Das dachte ich auch mal. 
Heute weiss ich, dass es BlÃ¶dsinn ist.


----------



## oBATMANo (27. März 2012)

zumindest beim Downhill nicht notwendig,
aber Allmountain Extrem oder Hard Enduro ist da natürlich etwas anderes 

extrem breite Felgen zerdellen auch sehr schnell
Felgen wie die Spank Spike sehen nach einem WE in Bad Wildbad oder Todtnau ziemlich übel aus. Jedoch ist man dort auch eher selten mit einem Tourenradl unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (28. März 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> wieso nicht der baron 2,3?
> 
> steckt alle vorher genannten reifen locker in die tasche



Der Reifen fährt sich mehr als beeindruckend!

Ich fahr den Reifen seit letzter Woche auf meinem Enduro und ich hatte noch nie einen Reifen mit mehr Grip, vor allem auf lockern Untergrund.

Für n Tourer wie das AMS aber evtl. ein wenig viel des Guten.
Vielleicht könnte man ihn mit einem mountainking 2  - racesport oder protection am Hinterrad kombinieren.


----------



## hampelmensch (28. März 2012)

Um dem hampy90 mal wieder zu helfen, würde ich die Kommentare #19 und #26 empfehlen.
Deine Reifen sollten einfach nicht blockieren. Lass laufen. 

Zu dem ganzen Technikgelaber hier: Sagt mal, denkt ihr auch nach? Den Menschen hier mit so nem Technikscheiss zu erschlagen? Der ganze Sport ist schon so von der "Das-material-macht-dich-besser"-Mentalität durchdrungen, da müsst ihr den Rookies nicht auch noch in einem nicht kommerziellen Forum die ******** in den Hals stopfen. Wenn er richtig fährt kann er da auch mit ner Fully-CC-Bude runterkrachen. 

Ich weiß Dr Stone du bist der Fachmann und *möglicherweise* ist das *irgendwie* relevant, was du da in deiner Zweirad-Mechausbildung über Felgengnarz gelernt hast, aber das hilft hampy nicht weiter. Für alle die den Spass hier semi-professionell betreiben kann das evtl. was bringen, aber nicht der YoungGun.

tl;dr: Fahr mehr, Lass laufen, Achte auf die Fahrtechnik nicht die Biketechnik!


----------



## oBATMANo (28. März 2012)

wenns blöd läuft, anhalten und drüber nachdenken warums so blöd lief
wieder hochschieben und nochmal versuchen bis es besser wird

immer ein bissl mehr steigern
einfach laufen lassen endet am Anfang selten da wo man eigentlich hin wollte

Highroller 2.35 42aST single ply ist ein feiner Reifen für sowas.
Leicht und dennoch deutlich mehr Grip als ein Fat Albert oder ähnliches
leider findet man den Reifen nur noch sehr schwer, da er in Dland nicht mehr vertrieben wird. In UK findet man ihn noch ab und zu.


----------



## jan84 (28. März 2012)

Schmale Reifen mit Grip scheinen hier auch irgendwie zum Teil unverkäuflich...


----------



## Dr_Stone (28. März 2012)

hampelmensch schrieb:


> Ich weiß Dr Stone du bist der Fachmann und *möglicherweise* ist das *irgendwie* relevant, *was du da in deiner Zweirad-Mechausbildung über Felgengnarz gelernt hast*, aber das hilft hampy nicht weiter.



Das habe ich nicht gelernt. Den Begriff Fachmann oder Elite verdienen nur Leute die praktisches Wissen besitzen.
Alle anderen können sich von mir aus Profi nennen. (siehe Wiki) 



Hab jetzt mal recherchiert. Die Maulweite müsste 19mm sein.


----------



## sebamedd (28. März 2012)

So schlecht sind die NobbyNics doch von der Traktion her garnicht, solange es trocken ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

